# Looking for a place in Winchester Gap



## Raven132 (Mar 3, 2013)

As stated we are looking for some land with a well in Winchester Gap, Tunas, Macks Creek, Lebanon, Missouri. Already picked over realtor.com and craigslist, anything with a well is either shared or a subdivision with restrictions. The point of living in the middle of nowhere is to be able to do what you want, right? :banana: <happy banana just cause:grin:


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't know for sure what you are looking for but
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...estate/516228-turnkey-homestead-missouri.html isn't that far away.


----------



## Raven132 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks but that is way out of our price range. We have a camper on a few acres to live on while we develop another property. Only looking for an existing well because that expense can vary quite a bit and that's just one less thing to worry about. This weekend we may just drive up and have a look around, never know what is out there.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Live across the Creek in Lead Mine. First off one of the worst wild fire areas in the state. If you don't believe me just drive down Gap Road and look at all the dead trees, then take into consideration these have been dead two years, undergrowth is growing, leaves are piling up. It is not a matter if this will burn again it's when.

I lived there for 20 years, burnt my place off every years because of this. It is all gravel roads, if your wanting to market anything you raise on your land, you have to take it 30 miles because Mennonites have that market in that area. I was told when I moved there it would be in my best interest to be packing. They take care of their own law in the area. I had to draw down twice.

Tell the truth I loved it because it was nice knowing what hardships a person can live through. My wife said we was getting too old one of the reasons we sold out. We now live on the other side of the river closer to Lebanon.

Here is looking West from Jug Town Road in Winchester Gap towards Lead Mine.



Smoke from fire in Winchester Gap



Forestry setting Back Fire on my place



Not all a bad area but just giving you a Heads Up. Yes I can tell you better if you are still interested.

big rockpile

big rockpile


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Critical priority = existing PRIVATE well! We are very glad we didn't even look at properties without private wells. It was expensive, but we don't regret having the well and water tested (went over the top with water quality testing). DH wasn't pleased with the amount of property with natural springs, but has truly learned to appreciate it now.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

lorichristie said:


> Critical priority = existing PRIVATE well! We are very glad we didn't even look at properties without private wells. It was expensive, but we don't regret having the well and water tested (went over the top with water quality testing). DH wasn't pleased with the amount of property with natural springs, but has truly learned to appreciate it now.


Winchester Gap cost about $10K to have Well drilled and Pump. Only thing is anything happen to it you have to fix it. Where we are now have County Water but I'm never out of water.

big rockpile


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

big rockpile said:


> *Winchester Gap cost about $10 to have Well drilled and Pump*. Only thing is anything happen to it you have to fix it. Where we are now have County Water but I'm never out of water.
> 
> big rockpile


 $10...? You mean $10K?

If you are happy, glad you found what you wanted. 

We didn't want public water in any form due to the chemicals almost all of them put in water (at least here in WA). What we have is pure spring water (not treated, filtered, or anything). There is no limit on the water we use. Also, we didn't want to have a water bill or rely on any system for water, but our own private system. DH replaced the pump at our last property and he can fix anything that goes wrong with our water system. He put in his own well before, also. The cool thing here is that we can install a hand pump (high water table with multiple natural springs). SHTF, we will always have water...


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

lorichristie said:


> $10...? You mean $10K?
> 
> If you are happy, glad you found what you wanted.
> 
> We didn't want public water in any form due to the chemicals almost all of them put in water (at least here in WA). What we have is pure spring water (not treated, filtered, or anything). There is no limit on the water we use. Also, we didn't want to have a water bill or rely on any system for water, but our own private system. DH replaced the pump at our last property and he can fix anything that goes wrong with our water system. He put in his own well before, also. The cool thing here is that we can install a hand pump (high water table with multiple natural springs). SHTF, we will always have water...


 Thanks fixed it. There could be a couple springs on East side of Winchester Gap but more than likely they will have to Drill a Well, Water Table is 300-350 feet deep for good water.

We had to put in extra casing because of Shell Rock, on my neighbors place they hit a cave.

big rockpile


----------



## Raven132 (Mar 3, 2013)

I think we have found a place out on 64, and my husband grew up in Tunas and we lived over by Bennet Springs for a while so we know about the gap and how it goes when you get that far out. That isa good point about the fires. There's not a lick of marketable timber left in that area.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Raven132 said:


> I think we have found a place out on 64, and my husband grew up in Tunas and we lived over by Bennet Springs for a while so we know about the gap and how it goes when you get that far out. That isa good point about the fires. There's not a lick of marketable timber left in that area.


 Awesome, congratulations!!! Pics? :icecream: Like to share in the excitement!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Raven132 said:


> I think we have found a place out on 64, and my husband grew up in Tunas and we lived over by Bennet Springs for a while so we know about the gap and how it goes when you get that far out. That isa good point about the fires. There's not a lick of marketable timber left in that area.


 Well might be neighbors we are on 64 HWY 5 miles from the bridge towards Lebanon. Our Church is Tunas Christian Church. More than welcome to come join us.

big rockpile


----------



## Raven132 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok, back to looking because they want at least 45 days to get out and take stuff like the furnace and gates with them. Just sounds like a little more crazy than I am in for. Thanks for the invite, rockpile.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Raven132 said:


> Ok, back to looking because they want at least 45 days to get out and take stuff like the furnace and gates with them. Just sounds like a little more crazy than I am in for. Thanks for the invite, rockpile.


 Sorry never heard of anyone wanting to take Gates and Furnace. 45 days I can see I did the same thing but I thought I was going to have to build a shelter. Thing is we found a House and was moving out faster, get back over to our old place and Guy took Brush Hog ran it through my wifes Flower Garden in front of her just to upset her. He hated us that much.

I would look for you but not sure it will work because what I consider a Good Deal you may not. I do know people that can be worked with.

big rockpile


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Raven132 said:


> Ok, back to looking because they want at least 45 days to get out and take stuff like the furnace and gates with them. Just sounds like a little more crazy than I am in for. Thanks for the invite, rockpile.


 Was this listed by an Agent? If so, there would have to be a disclosure informing potential Buyers of any affixed items being taken. The furnace is considered "real property," but the gates can be claimed as personal (however, that has to be disclosed on the listing). In addition, there would have to be disclosure of required departure (typically at Closing or within "x" amount of days, per the Contract).


----------



## Raven132 (Mar 3, 2013)

This was a listing on Craigslist, I don't think they had it listed with a Realtor. We may still go for developing our own place, a well and septic would just make my life a little easier.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Raven132 said:


> This was a listing on Craigslist, I don't think they had it listed with a Realtor. We may still go for developing our own place, a well and septic would just make my life a little easier.


 There is a Guy selling 5 acre Tracks towards Pomme de Terre Lake, Septic and Well, Owner Finance. Its been 3 years since we talked with him but I believe he is still selling property over there.

big rockpile


----------



## Raven132 (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, we no longer need to find a place. My husband is taking a job that includes a house in rural North Dakota, near the Canadian border. It will definitely be an adventure!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Great that a solution is found. 

I hope you'll post some about your adventure going and living there.


----------

